# Victoria Cross winners in the British Army.



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys. I have this book called "Symbol of Courage: the Men Behind the Medal," by Max Arthur. Copyright 2005, published by Pan Books in London, England. This book contains a description of every Victoria Cross winner that the British Army has had since its creation more than one hundred and fifty years ago. Since we were talking about Medal of Honor winners last week, I thought that this would be a great idea to discuss the medal that are friends across the pond receive. 
I'll do this by posting one new victoria cross winner every day, with the name of the war in the description, of course (maybe more, depending on the length of the description). I decided that it will be easier and faster to take the description from the book itself, so all information on the VC recipients (unless mentioned otherwise) will be taken directly from "Symbol of Courage" by Max Arthur. I hope this becomes a sticky thread. Alright, here it goes. Hope everybody enjoy! 8)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds good bro, just make sure to add one tonight, start off on the right foot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go, FF!

I was hoping someone would post the top VC holders after seeing the discussion in the MoH thread a few days back 

Out of curiousity, is it just limited to the British Army, or does the book cover Commonwealth nations, too?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

-The Crimean War: War in the Baltic. 

Charles Davis Lucas. Mate-Royal Navy. June 21, 1854. 
While bombarding the island fortress of Bomarsund, a live shell fell onto the deck of the _HMS Helca_. All hands were ordered to fling themselves to the deck. Without a moment's hesitation, Charles Lucas coolly picked up the shell and threw it overboard. He was immediately promoted to Lieutentant for his actions. 

John Bythesea. Lieutenant- Royal Navy. August 9, 1854. 
Having obtained information that dispatches from the Tsar were being landed at Wardo Island and forwarded to Bomarsund, Lieutenant Bythesea and Stoker Johnstone proceeded on shore with a view to intercepting them. They attacked the five men in charge of the mail bags, took three prisoners and made the prisoners row themselves to _HMS Arrogant_. 

William Johnstone (Enlisted and served as John)- Stoker, Royal Navy. August 9, 1854. 
Having obtained information that dispatches from teh Tsar were being landed at Wardo Island and forwarded to Bomarsund, Stoker Johnstone and Lieutenant Bythesea proceeded on shore with a view to intercepting them. They attacked the five men in charge fo the mail bags, took three prisoners and made the prisoners row themselves to_ HMS Arrogant_. 
_On August 20, 1857, he died from self-inflicted wounds whilst serving on board HMS Brunswick in the West Indies. He cut his own throat after attacking another man with a knife. _


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! Already way ahead of you, VZ. And Grau, this includes all the Commonwealth troops, not just the British. I've seen some New Zealanders, Canadians, Indians, etc. in these pages, so all of the areas should be covered.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> ...this includes all the Commonwealth troops, not just the British...


Excellent!

Looking forward to more


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2010)

Great thread, FF! Lookin forward to it! Bravery, courage, comittment, and honor know no political boundaries, after all!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Great idea Ferdinand and an honourable one to. Did you know that most of the VC awarded to Australians are now on permanent display at the Australian War Memorial. Any that are missing are the ones that the recipients can still wear.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Great idea Ferdinand and an honourable one to. Did you know that most of the VC awarded to Australians are now on permanent display at the Australian War Memorial. Any that are missing are the ones that the recipients can still wear.



Cool Vic! I did not know that. I'll have to make sure that I don't skip over the Austrailians. 

Hey, if I skip over the Canadian VC winners just to mess with the Canucks, what's the worse that will happen (making a stupid, goofy smile right now)?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, since I'll be a bastard and give them your address, I'll bet all of our Canuck friends will visit you during the night to give you a "Canadian re-education"


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Well, since I'll be a bastard and give them your address, I'll bet all of our Canuck friends will visit you during the night to give you a "Canadian re-education"


Be sure to catch that on camera and post it here...


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha! Joke's on them! I know Dork Fu!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Be sure to catch that on camera and post it here...



Hopefully they can postpone it for a week, I need to get my camera.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 1, 2010)

The Crimean War: The War in the Balkans: The Battle for the Alma. 

Edward William Derrington Bell- Captain, 23rd Regiment. 
The son of Lieutenant-General Edward Wells Bell of the Royal Fusiliers, Bell was born into a family with a military tradition (interestingly, his mother was the great-aunt of T.E. Lawrence), and was educated at Sandhurst. 
At the battle of Alma, 20 September, Bell went out alone under his own initiative to capture a Russian gun which was limbered up and being dragged from the redoubt. Taking the driver totally by surprise, he levelled his revolver at his head- the driver dismounted and fled. With the help of another man, Bell turned the gun team around and started to return to his company with the captured gun, and was surprised when his superior officer, Sir George Brown, ordrered him back to his place, with a reprimand for having left it without leave. He left the gun ruefully but learned sometime later that the gun had remained within English lines. The horses drawing it were used in one of the British batteries and the gun itself was taken to Woolwich. 
Despite his being given a dressing down for leaving his position, other higher authorities had noticed Bell's courageous foray and he was awarded the VC- but it was generally felt that if he had not earned it at Alma, it would have been awarded to him later at Inkerman, where he also conducted himself with exceptional bravery.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 2, 2010)

John Simpson Knox: Sergeant, Scots Fusilier Guards. September 20, 1854. 
He was conspicous for his exertions in re-forming the ranks of the Guards at the Battle of the Alma. 18 June 1855- At Sebastopol, he volunteered for the ladder party in the attack on the Redan and behaved admirably, remaining on the field until twice wounded. He lost his arm during this action. 

Robert James Loyd-Lindsay: (later Lord WANTAGE). Captain, Scots Fusilier Guards.
September 20 1854- When the formation of the line of the regiment was disordered at the Alma, he stood firm with the colours and by his brave conduct and splendid example helped to restore confidence and order. 5 November 1854- At Inkerman, he charged a party of Russian, driving them back and running one through the body. 

James McKenchnie: Sergeant, Scots Fusilier Guards. 
September 20, 1854- When the formation of the line of his regiment was disordered at the Alma, he stood firm alongside Captain LINDSAY and called out: 'By the centre, Scots, by the centre. look to the colours and march by them.' 

Luke O'Connor: Sergeant, 23rd Regiment. 
September 20, 1854- At the Battle of the Alma, he snatched the fallen colours from the hands of Lieutenant Anstruther, whose blood stained them as he fell. Although severely wounded himself, he held the Queen's Colour aloft, which by day's end had twenty-six holes through it. 8 September 1855- At the assault on the Redan, he behaved with marked gallantry although shot through both thighs. 

John Park: Sergeant, 77th Regiment. 
September 20 1854 and November 5 1854- He showed conspicous bravery at the Battles of the Alma and Inkerman. April 19 1855- He distinguised himself highly at the taking of the Russian rifle pits at Sebastopol. 


William Reynolds: Private, Scots Fusilier Guards. 
September 20, 1854- When the formation of the line of the regiment was disordered at the Alma, he rallied his men around the colours.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 2, 2010)

The VC is not just awarded to the Army - it applies to all uniformed forces. For example, Sqn Ldr Arthur Scarf RAF who flew Blenheims in Malaya. His unit was tasked with bombing Singora. He was first to take off but before the rest of his squadron could get airborne, a Japanese air raid plastered the airfield. Not one other aircraft took off to join Scarf and his crew so he elected to continue the raid. The sole Blenheim was attacked numerous times by Japanese fighters both into and away from the target. Scarf was severely wounded: his left arm was shattered, he had a large hole in his back and he drifted in and out of consciousness. With the help of his navigator, Scarf managed to crash-land the Blenheim at Alor Star, without causing any injury to his crew. HE was rushed to hospital where he died two hours later.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 5, 2010)

And just to prove I'm not biased against the Army, here's the latest VC winner, Johnson Beharry, who was awarded the medal 5 years ago for actions in Iraq (he's the first recipient to receive the medal in person, rather than posthumously, since 1965!):

On 1 May, 2004, Beharry was driving a Warrior Tracked Armoured Vehicle that had been called to the assistance of a foot patrol caught in a series of ambushes. The Warrior was hit by multiple rocket propelled grenades, causing damage and resulting in the loss of radio communications. The platoon commander, the vehicle’s gunner and a number of other soldiers in the vehicle were injured. Due to damage to his periscope optics, Pte. Beharry was forced to open his hatch to steer his vehicle, exposing his face and head to withering small arms fire. Beharry drove the crippled Warrior through the ambush, taking his own crew and leading five other Warriors to safety. He then extracted his wounded comrades from the vehicle, all the time exposed to further enemy fire. He was cited on this occasion for "valour of the highest order".

While back on duty on 11 June, 2004, Beharry was again driving the lead Warrior vehicle of his platoon through Al Amarah when his vehicle was ambushed. A rocket propelled grenade hit the vehicle six inches from Beharry's head and he received serious shrapnel injuries to his face and brain. Other rockets hit the vehicle incapacitating his commander and injuring several of the crew. Despite his life threatening injuries, Beharry retained control of his vehicle and drove it out of the ambush area before losing consciousness. He required brain surgery for his head injuries, and he was still recovering when he was awarded the VC in March 2005. He suggested on at least one occasion that he would return to military service if physically able.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 5, 2010)

And here's one for the RN - I'm being really even-handed today. Gus Agar was awarded the VC for leading a small flotilla of fast attack torpedo boats against the Bolshevik fleet in Kronstadt in 1919. He was also in command of HMS Dorsetshire when she was sunk by Japanese dive bombers in 1942.

More info on this remarkable man is available from Wikipedia (Augustus Agar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), the recent book "Operation Kronstadt" and his autobiography "Footprints in the Sea".


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info buffnut! 

Collingwood Dickson: Lieutenant Colonel, Royal Artillery. 
October 17, 1854- Seeing that his men were running short of ammunition at Sebastopol, he carried barrels of powder from the magazine under a hurricane of shot and shell. He then stood for hours, exposed to a plethora of dangers, whilst he directed the unloading and storing of ammunition. 

Edward St John Daniel: Midshipman, Royal Navy (Naval Brigade) 
(Too long description in the book, copied it from Wikipedia). He was 17 years old, and a Midshipman in the Royal Navy, (Naval Brigade) during the Crimean War when the following deed took place for which he was awarded the VC.

On 18 October 1854 at Sebastopol, Crimea, Midshipman Daniel was one of the volunteers from HMS Diamond, who, under the command of the captain (William Peel) brought in powder to the battery from a wagon under very heavy fire, a shot having disabled the horses. On 5 November at the Battle of Inkerman he, as Aide-de-camp (ADC) to the captain, remained by his side throughout a long and dangerous day. On 18 June 1855 he was again with his captain in the first scaling party at the assault on the Redan, binding up his superior officer's severely wounded arm and taking him back to a place of safety.

Daniel also served in the Second Anglo-Burmese War and the Indian Mutiny. He later achieved the rank of Lieutenant. He was the first of eight men whose VCs were forfeited. He was stripped of the medal on 4 September 1861 after being convicted of desertion and evading court martial. Grave/memorial at Hokitika Municipal Cemetery, South Island, New Zealand. Block 851 - 27. Headstone. He may not have died in New Zealand, refer Victoria Cross Heroes - Documentary. (Ashcroft)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 6, 2010)

Makes one feel very humble reading the accounts of these brave and selfless people.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 6, 2010)

Flt Lt J B Nicholson, the only VC awared to Fighter Command during the Battle of Britain. His aircraft was hit by enemy fire and the engine was set aflame. He undid his seat straps and was in the process of bailing out when an Me110 flew in front of his Hurricane. Nicholson climbed back in despite the flames that burned his hands and face and engaged the Messerschmitt claiming it as shot down. He then bailed out of his doomed Hurricane.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 6, 2010)

Thomas Grady: Private, 4th Regiment. 
October 18, 1854- At Sebastopol, he reparied the embrasures of the battery on the Left Attack in clear daylight under a heavy fire. _22 November 1854- During the repulse of an attack on the most advanced trenches, he refused to quit his post, although severely wounded. He kept encouraging his comrades to 'hold on' and was thus the means of saving the position. 

William Peel: Captain, Royal Navy. 
October 18, 1854- At Sebastopol, he picked a live 42-pounder Russian shell with a burning fuse from the midst of several powder-cases and clasping it to his chest, carried it until he could throw it over the parapet. 5 November 1854- He warned the Grenadier Guards at the Sandbag Battery that their retreat had been cut off by the enemy. As a result, the Guardsmen made an orderly retreat. 18 June 1855- He led the first scaling party at the assault on the Redan until he was struck and severely wounded in the arm. 
He was the third son of the statesman Sir Robert Peel, London Metropolitan Police. He contracted smallpox and died at Cawnpore, India, after being carried in a dhoolie that had previously been used to carry a victim of disease.

William McWheeney: Sergeant, 44th Regiment. 
October 20, 1854- At Sebastopol, he lifted Private John Keane, who had been dangerously wounded, onto his back and carried him for a long distance under heavy rifle-fire until he could place him in safety. 5 December 1854- He brought Corporal Courtney, who had been severely wounded in the head, from under fire. He dug a cover with his bayonet where they sheltered until dark, when they made their escape._


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 7, 2010)

The Crimean War: The Charge of the Light Brigade. 

John Berryman: Troop Sergeant Major, 17th Lancers. 
October 25, 1854- During the Charge of the Light Brigade at Balaklava, his horse was shot from under him and he stopped on the field to see to his own protection and leave him, but he refused to do so and carried Captain Webb to safety with the assistance of Sergeants FARRELL and MALONE. He then encountered the French General Morris, who said to him: 'If you were in the French service I would make you an officer on the spot.' Short afterwards Morris made his famous declaration: 'C'est magnifique, mais ce n'est pas la guerre.' 

Alexander Roberts Dunn: Lieutenant, 11th Hussars. 
October 25, 1854- During the Charge of the Light Brigade at Balaklava, he saved the life of Sergeant Bentley: he rode at and cut down three Russian lancers who were attacking him from the rear, then dismounted and placed Bentley on his horse. A slap on its flanks sent it carrying Bentley to safety. He then rode to the assistance of Private Levitt, cutting down a hussar who was assailing him. 
_He sold his commission two weeks later and returned to his estates in Canada with Rosa, the wife of Colonel Douglas, his commanding officer. He returned to receive his VC, and was loaned a uniform by Douglas, an honourable act indeed! At one time, Dunn was the youngest colonel (at thrity-two years) in the British Army. l_

John Farrell: Sergeant, 17th Lancers. 
October 25, 1854- During the Charge of the Light Brigade at Balaklava, he assisted Troop Sergeant Major BERRYMAN in carrying the wounded and dying Captain Webb out of immediate range of the cannon and, when a stretcher was obtained, assisted in carrying him from the field.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 8, 2010)

John Grieve: Sergeant Major, 2nd Dragoons. 
October 25, 1854- During the Charge of the Heavy Brigade at Balaklava, he rescued an officer who was surrounded by the enemy. He killed one assailant by slicing off his head at a blow and drove off the others. 
Captain R.C. Grieve VC was his nephew. 

Joseph Malone: Sergeant, 13th Dragoons. 
October 25, 1854- During the Carge of the Light Brigade at Balaklava, he stopped under very heavy fire and ssisted Sergeant Major Berryman and Sergeant Farrell to carry the mortally wounded Captain Webb from the field. 

Samuel Parkes: Private, 4th Dragoons. 
October 25, 1854- During the Charge of the Light Brigade at Balaklava, he drove away two Cossacks who were attacking Trumpet-Major Crawford. Then, whilst attempting to follow the retreat of the Light Brigade, he kept six Russians at bay until his sword was shattered by a shot. 
He was captured and spent a year in captivity


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 8, 2010)

Charles Wooden: Sergeant Major, 17th Lancers. 
(From wikipedia 
He was awarded the Victoria Cross for acts of gallantry during the Crimean War. He was 27 years old, and a Sergeant-Major in the 17th Lancers (Duke of Cambridge's Own), British Army. On 26 October 1854, in the Crimea, at Balaklava, Sergeant-Major Wooden went out with surgeon James Mouat to the assistance of an officer who was lying seriously wounded in an exposed position, after the retreat of the Light Cavalry. He helped to dress the officer's wounds under heavy fire from the enemy.

Lord Raglan wishes the cavalry to advance rapidly to the front, follow the enemy, and try to prevent the enemy carrying away the guns. Troop Horse Artillery may accompany. French cavalry is on your left. Immediate. (signed) R. Airey
This order, carried by the young Captain Nolan and misinterpreted by Lord Lucan, began one of the most famous of all military engagements - The Charge of the Light Brigade - on 25 October 1854. Charles Wooden rode in this action.

Captain William Morris of the 17th Lancers, who, with about 20 men so far comparatively unscathed in the sea of carnage all around, came upon a squadron of Russian Hussars. Ordering his men to keep together, he rode straight at the Russian leader, running him through with his sword with such force that he toppled him over the side of his horse, and, unable to disengage his hand from his sword, fell with him. The Russians closed on Morris and slashed at him with their sabres, cutting through his forage cap until he lost consciousness. He was taken prisoner but in the confusion of the field, managed to slip away, capture a horse and make a dash for freedom, only to fall from his horse due to his wounds. Pursued by the Russians through the thick smoke of the battlefield, he caught another horse, but fell again when the horse was shot. This time the horse fell on him, trapping his leg. When he came to, in agony from a broken right arm, broken ribs and three deep head wounds, he managed to free his leg and stagger towards the British lines. By a strange co-incidence he came across the body of his good friend Captain Nolan and lay down beside it. Earlier Morris and Nolan had exchanged the letters customary by friends before battle, promising to inform the other's loved ones, should anything happen. Once again Morris lapsed into unconsciousness.

An attempt was made by Turkish troops to recover the two bodies, but as the Russian fire rained down upon them, they dropped their charges and bolted. Then a message was sent to the 17th Lancers and Sergeant Charles Wooden of the 17th Lancers (who had ridden in the charge and had his horse shot from under him) and Surgeon Mouat of the 6th Dragoons, struck out under heavy fire to rescue the stricken Morris. After roughly dressing his wounds, they succeeded in returning to their lines. For this action both were to be awarded Britain's highest military honour, the Victoria Cross. Morris survived, despite his wounds and died four years later in India.

Sergeant Wooden was something of a character in the 17th Lancers. One night, returning to camp the worse for wear after a drinking session, he was challenged by the sentry on guard duty, but could not remember the password. "'tish me," Wooden whispered in a slurred voice. "Who?" asked the sentry. "'tish me, 'tish me!" came the answer. Down came the sentry's lance as he demanded to know just which 'me' it was.

By now in a temper, Wooden bellowed: "'tish me, the Devil". The sentry, now exercising his better judgement on recognising his sergeant retorted: "Pass, 'tish me the Devil!" From that moment the nickname stuck and for the remainder of his service with the 'Death or Glory Boys', Wooden remained "Tish me the Devil".[1]

Wooden, a German by birth, was not a popular man in the regiment possibly because of his odd demeanour and strong German accent. Even the award of his VC was controversial. At first he was not entered for the award although Dr Mouat was. Wooden wrote to Dr Mouat saying that if Mouat was to receive a VC then so should he as he had been at Mouat's side during the rescue of Lt Col Morris. Luckily for Wooden, Dr Mouat agreed and wrote to the Horse Guards supporting Wooden's claim.

The reply to his letter reads: "His Royal Highness feels very unwilling to bring any further claim for the Victoria Cross for an act performed at so distant a period but as the decoration has been conferred on Dr James Mouat for the part he took in the rescue of Lt. Col. Morris and Sergeant Major Wooden appears to have acted in a manner very honourable to him on the occasion and, by his gallantry, been equally instrumental in saving the life of this officer, His Royal Highness is induced to submit the case." Wooden's VC was gazetted on 26 October 1858.

His VC citation reads:

HER Majesty has also been graciously pleased to confer the Decoration of the Victoria Cross on the undermentioned Non-commissioned Officer of Her Majesty's Army, who has been recommended to Her Majesty for that Decoration, on account of an Act of Bravery performed by him in the Crimea, during the late War, as recorded against his name; viz.: 
17th Lancers, Serjeant-Major Charles Wooden

Date of Act of Bravery, 26th October 1854

For having, after the retreat of The Light Cavalry, at the Battle of Balaclava, been instrumental, together with Dr James Mouat CB, in saving the life of Lieutenant Colonel Morris CB, of the 17th Lancers by proceeding under a heavy fire to his assistance, when he was lying very dangerously wounded in an exposed situation.[2]

Wooden's other medal entitlement is the Crimea Medal (with bars Alma, Balaclava, Inkerman and Sebastopol), Turkish Medal, French War Medal and the Indian Mutiny Medal.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 8, 2010)

What a frikkin awesome nickname to get!!! "Tishme the Devil". Man....so much better than "IceMan" or "Spike" or anything lame like that!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 11, 2010)

John Augustus Conolly: Lieutenant, 49th Regiment.
October 26, 1854- When his company was under attack by the Russians outside Sebastopol, he mounted frequent short, sharp charges and engaged several Russians in hand-to-hand fighting. At length, he had to be carried off the field, wounded, having lost much blood. 

William Nathan Wrighte Hewett: Lieutenant, Royal Navy (Naval Brigade).
October 26, 1854: As the Russians swarmed towards his batter at Sebastopol, word was passed: ‘Spike the guns and retire,’ to which he replied: ‘Retire? Retire be damned! Fire!’ He swung the gun towards the advancing thousands and poured into them so steady a fire that the advance was checked. 

Ambrose Madden: Sergeant, 41st Regiment. 
October 26, 1854- At Little Inkerman, he led a party of men of the 41st Regiment in capturing one Russian officer and fourteen privates, three of whom he took with his own hand. 

James Mouat: Surgeon, 6th Dragoons. 
October 26, 1854- At Balaklava, he went to the assistance of Lieutenant Colonel Morris who was lying dangerously wounded in a very exposed place. He dressed his injuries under severe fire and stopped a serious hemorrhage, saving his life. 

Henry, Ramage: Sergeant, 2nd Dragoons. 
October 26, 1854- At the Battle of Balaklava, he saved the life of Private McPherson who was severely wounded and surrounded by seven Russians. On the same day, he carried Private Gardiner to the rear, after the private’s leg had been fractured by a round shot. Almost immediately, he spot where he had fallen was covered by Russian cavalry. 

William Stanlake (called Stanlock in the Gazette): Private, Coldstream Guards. 
October 26, 1854- He crawled up to within six yards of a Russian sentry near Inkerman and brought back information that allowed his officer (Major Goodlake) to mount a surprise attack. He was warned in advance of the risk he would be running.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, forgot about the past few days. Here are some more. 

The Crimean War: The Battle of Inkerman. 

Gerald Littlehales Goodlake: Bt/Major, Coldstream Guards. 
October 28, 1854- At the sole officer present, he commanded the sharpshooters of his battalion at Inkerman, holding the Windmill Ravine against a much larger force of the enemy, killing 38 and taking three prisoners. 

James Owens: Corporal, 49th Regiment. 
October 30, 1854- He greatly distinguished himself in personal encounters with the Russians at Sebastopol, and nobly assisted Lieutenant CONOLLY, who had been severely wounded and was surrounded by the enemy. 

Thomas Beach: Private, 55th Regiment. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, whilst on picket duty, he attacked several Russians who were plundering Lieutenant Colonel Carpenter as he lay wounded on the ground. He killed two of the Russians and protected the lieutenant colonel until some men of the 41st Regiment arrived. 

John Byrne: Private, 68th Regiment. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, when the regiment was ordered to retire, he advanced towards the enemy, and at risk of his own life brought in a wounded soldier under fire. 11 May 1855- At Sebastopol, he engaged in a hand-to-hand contest with one of the enemy on the parapet of the work he was defending, killing his antagonist and capturing his arms. 

On 10 July 1879, at Newport in Monmouth, Byrne accused a man of insulting the Victoria Cross. He shot the man in the shoulder, and when the police arrived he fatally shot himself through the mouth. 

The Honorably Henry Hugh Clifford: Lieutenant, Rifle Brigade. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he led a charge against the Russian lines, cutting off the head of one man and the arm of another, and succeeded in driving the Russians back. He saved the life of a wounded soldier during the contest.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 17, 2010)

From Wikipedia: 
James Gorman VC 21 August, 1834 – 18 October, 1882) was an English recipient of the Victoria Cross, the highest and most prestigious award for gallantry in the face of the enemy that can be awarded to British and Commonwealth forces.

He was 20 years old, and a Seaman in the Royal Navy, (Naval Brigade) during the Crimean War when the following deed took place for which he was awarded the VC.

On 5 November 1854 at the Battle of Inkerman, Crimea, when the Right Lancaster Battery was attacked and many of the soldiers were wounded, Seaman Gorman, with two other seamen (Thomas Reeves and Mark Scholefield) and two others who were killed during the action, mounted the defence work banquette and, under withering attack from the enemy, kept up a rapid, repulsing fire. Their muskets were re-loaded for them by the wounded soldiers under the parapet and eventually the enemy fell back and gave no more trouble.

He later served in the Second Anglo-Chinese War and achieved the rank of Captain of the AfterGuard. He is buried in the Old Balmain Cemetery Norton St. Leichhardt, N.S.W., Australia. Which in 1944 was closed and converted to a public park. "Pioneers Memorial Park".


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 17, 2010)

Andrew Henry: Sergeant Major, Royal Artillery. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he defended the guns of his battery against enemy troops who charged in with bayonets, 'howling like mad dogs.' He wrestled a bayonet from one of the Russians, threw the man down and fought against other assilants before he was stabbed in his chest, arms and back. He received twelve wounds yet survived. 

John McDermond: Private, 47th Regiment. 
November 5, 1854- At Inkerman, he saved the life of Colonel Hely, who was lying wounded ans surrounded by a number of Russians. He rushed to Hely's rescue and killed the soldier who had disabled him. 

Frederick Miller: Lieutenant, Royal Artillery. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he attacked three Russians and led a charge on a battery which prevented the guns from coming to any harm.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 18, 2010)

Anthony Palmer: Private, Grenadier Guards. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he was one of three men who charged with Major Russell as he attempted to dislodge a party of Russians from the Sandbag Battery. He saved Russell's life by shooting down a Russian who was about to bayonet him. He was also one of a small band which, by a desperate charge against overwhelming numbers, saved the colours of the battalion from capture. He was made a corporal on parde the next morning.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 20, 2010)

The Honourable Henry Hugh Manvers Percy (later Lord Percy): Colonel, Grenadier Guards. 
November 5, 1854- (From Wikipedia): He entered the British Army as an ensign in the Grenadier Guards on 1 July 1836, and was present during the insurrection in Canada in 1838. As captain and lieutenant-colonel of his regiment he served during the Crimean War of 1854–5, including the battles of Alma, where he was wounded, Balaclava, Inkerman, where he was again wounded, and the siege of Sebastopol.

He was 37 years old, and a Colonel in the 3rd Bn., Grenadier Guards, British Army during the Crimean War when the following deed took place for which he was awarded the VC (Victoria Cross).

At the battle of Inkerman, on 5 Nov. 1854, Colonel Percy found himself, with many men of various regiments who had charged too far, nearly surrounded by the Russians, and without ammunition. By his knowledge of the ground, although wounded, he extricated these men, and, passing under a heavy fire from the Russians then in the sandbag battery, brought them safe to where ammunition was to be obtained. He thereby saved about fifty men and enabled them to renew the combat. For this act of bravery he was, on 5 May 1857, rewarded with the Victoria Cross. For a short period he held the local rank of brigadier-general in command of the British-Italian legion in the Crimea.

From 29 June 1855 to 10 Feb. 1865 he was an aide-de-camp to the Queen. On the occurrence of the Trent Affair in December 1861, he was sent to New Brunswick in command of the first battalion of the Grenadier Guards. He had been promoted to be major in 1860, and retired from active service on 3 Oct. 1862.

He was rewarded for his military services by his appointment to the colonelcy of the 89th regiment on 28 May 1874, and was made a general on 1 Oct. 1877.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 21, 2010)

John Prettyjohn-Corporal, Royal Marine Light Infantry.
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, his platoon used up nearly all its ammunition, clearing caves occupied by Russian snipers. Noticing parties fo Russians creeping up the hillside towards his men, he ordered them to collect as many stones as they could find. He seized the first Russian and threw him down the hill. The other Russians were attacked by a shower of stones and retreated down the hill. 

Thomas Reeves-Seaman, Royal Navy (Naval Brigade): 
November 5, 1854- He was one of five sailors who, whilst under fierce attack from the Russians at Inkerman, mounted a defence work banquette and fired on the enemy. Wounded soldiers lying in the trench below reloaded and passed up their rifles. The sailors continued with this rapid fire until the attack was repulsed. Two of the sailors were killed during the action, the survivors being Reeves, Gorman, and Scholefield. 

Hugh Rowlands- Captain, 41st Regiment: 
November 5, 1854- At Inkerman, he saved the life of Colonel Hely of the 47th Regiment who was wounded and surrounded by Russian soldiers. He also acted with great gallantry at the commencement of the battle in holding the ground occupied by his advance picket.


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another author who covers people who have won medals is Graham Pitchfork RAF (Retd) who has written a series of articles for a medal magazine called The men behind the medals. He has books under those titles and there is one in print at the moment. His out of print ones are like gold dust and when they do come up are very expensive. Your county library may have a copy and be able to call it up for you ...
Dee


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up Oggie, just I don't know if I'm gonna be able to find it up in Vermont. 

Sir Charles Russell- Bt/Major, Grenadier Guards. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he offered to dislodge a party of Russians from the Sandbag Battery if anyone would follow him. His call was quickly answered by Sergeant Norman, Private Palmer and Private Bailey. The attack was a success, although Russell, wearing no overcoat, was a prominent mark for the enemy. He was a man of slight build, yet he was able to tear a rifle from the hands of a Russian soldier.

Mark Scholefield- Seaman, Royal Navy (Naval Brigade).
November 5, 1854- He was one of five sailors who, whilst under fierce attack from the Russians at Inkerman, mounted a defence work banquette and fired on the enemy. Wounded soldiers lying in teh trnch below reloaded and passed up their rifles. the sailors continued with this rapid frie until the attack was repulsed. Two fo the sailors were killed during teh action, the survivors becing Scholefield, Reeves, and Gorman. 

Mark Walker- Lieutenant, 30th Regiment. 
November 5, 1854- At the Battle of Inkerman, he was in position with his battaltion behind a low wall as two columns of Russian infantry approached. The battalion's arms had become wet and useless. He jumped up on the wall and, calling on his men to follow him with the bayonet, led them straight at the Russian ranks. This caused a panic amongst the enemy, who, in spite of thier greater numbers, turned and bolted. 

George Walters-Sergeant, 49th Regiment. 
November 5, 1854- At Inkerman, he went to the rescue of Brigadier General Adams, who was in great peril, surrounded by Russians. He bayoneted one of the assailiants and saved the brigadier general's life.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 25, 2010)

The Crimean War- Winter, 1854/1855. 

Francis Wheately: Private, 1st Bn., Rifle Brigade. 
November 10, 1854- He tackled a live shell that fell in the midst of his party at Sebastopol, and after vainly endevouring to knock out the burning fuse with the butt of his rifle, he picked it up and flung it over the parapet of the trench, where it immediately exploded. 

Claude Thomas Bourchier: Lieutenant, Rifle Brigade. 
November 20, 1854- Lieutenant Bourchier and Lieutenant Cunninghame were with a party detailed to drive the Russians from some rifle pits at Sebastopol. They launched a surprise attack and drove the Russian riflemen from their cover. Fighting continued throughout the night, but the two lieutenants held the position until relieved the following day. 

William James Montgomery Cunninghame (later Sir William): Lieutenant, Rifle Brigade. 
November 20, 1854- Lieutenant Cunninghame and Lieutenant Bourchier were with a party detailed to drive the Russians from some rifle pits at Sebastopol. They launched a surprise attack and drove the Russian riflemen from their cover. Fighting ensued throughout the night, but the two lieutenants held the position until relieved the following day.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys! I swear that I will add more to this list as soon as this week is over. I just have too much stuff going on right now with school to do anything else, sorry.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 5, 2010)

School takes priority, bro!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 5, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> School takes priority, bro!



Oh trust me, I know RA. Funny, though, your starting to sound like my parents.


----------



## Milosh (May 6, 2010)

Wiki has a nice article on VC recipients.

List of Victoria Cross recipients by nationality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Oh trust me, I know RA. Funny, though, your starting to sound like my parents.



Heh. Probably because *I* didn't listen much to my folks, and sorta regret it now. Parts of it, anyway.


----------

